# Far Horizon Captains School



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Far Horizon Captains School is offering OUPV (aka 6 pack ) courses here in Pensacola, FL. We have new classes starting every month so call today to reseve a seat in the class of your choice. 
If you have any questions or would like to reserve a seat in a class give us a call at 877-331-4790 or you can visit our website at www.farhorizoncaptainsschool.com 
We are licensed through the United States Coast Guard to instruct the course and administer the test. 

Tell us you are a member of the Pensacola fishing forum and receive a discount on the price of the class.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you do 100 ton licenses as well?


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, we do masters upgrade classes which are good for 25, 50 , and 100 ton masters license. The cost is usually $295 but for forum members the cost is $200, this includes the test there is no additional charge for that. If you have any more questions let me know.

Thanks,

Drew Pogue

Far Horizon Captains School

877-331-4790

www.farhorizoncaptainsschool.com


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Is this school still around?


----------

